# Car accident



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Ugh.

I left this morning to go to Starbucks. I pulled out of my driveway, made a left turn, and I guess I pulled too far left and accelerated too fast on this quick second left turn, but my steering wheel stuck to the left, my car spun out of control, I then turned right, my front lower bumper smeared on the red curb that was on the right side of the street, the wheel on the passenger side of the car went up on the curb. I reversed the car to get it leveled on the ground and drove to the nearest park parking lot. Radiator leak, paint damage, and something was dangling under the car.

I own a Porsche...









I drove to the dealership where I get my car serviced, all the mean time yellow-green liquid is oozing out and leaving a trail on the road and a red light kept flashing on the console because it was loosing radiator fluid. I kept getting red lights all of the way there...of course. I finally made it to the dealership. My boyfrined was with me.

This is going to cost major money. Of course, everything in my life was going great, then this crap happens. I feel guilt and sadness. Plus I am so sick!!! I have 2 weeks off of vacation because I am a teacher. I thought I was going to be able to study for my own school and then work on my third grade class stuff to get prepared for when I returned to work.

This accident thing happened like an hour ago. I don't know if what I am writing makes any sense right now. I am out of it.









Two weeks ago when I rented a car because I was getting my car its yearly servicing, it was an Audi A4, I pushed the accelerator all of the way down on the freeway on-ramp...the accelerator got stuck!!!!!!! I owned a 2002 A4 and this never happened to me.

I feel horrible right now. I am sure the radiator needs to be replaced, plus labor...maybe $10,000? Not too sure. I feel horrible right now!!!

Oh yeah, I wasn't hurt and neither was my boyfriend. I was just shaken up, and he just got mad and yelled at me... -_- 

~Elegant


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 22 2004, 01:13 PM
> *Ugh.
> 
> I left this morning to go to Starbucks.  I pulled out of my driveway, made a left turn, and I guess I pulled too far left and accelerated too fast on this quick second left turn, but my steering wheel stuck to the left, my car spun out of control, I then turned right, my front lower bumper smeared on the red curb that was on the right side of the street, the wheel on the passenger side of the car went up on the curb.  I reversed the car to get it leveled on the ground and drove to the nearest park parking lot.  Radiator leak, paint damage, and something was dangling under the car.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


wow thank god you are ok that is all that matters


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad that you weren't hurt!!!!!









Where do you teach? I want to teach with you if you have a porsche!!! LOL...j/k...People would DIE if a Tennessee teacher pulled up in a porsche...they would think we won the lottery!!!








Anyway, maybe it is not as bad as you think...I will keep my fingers crossed for you. In the end, regardless, just remember that nobody was hurt!








Keep us posted.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 22 2004, 01:14 PM
> * Glad that you weren't hurt!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is what I was thinking!

Glad to hear you are both ok! Hopefully it is not as bad as it looks.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

that totally sucks!!!! 


and tell your boyfriend to shut up.







it will make you feel better


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks for the support









When I took the car in, I was standing right next to the passenger bumper and the liquid was "pouring" out...







I will definitely need a new radiator! :new_Eyecrazy: 

I know, I am happy no one was hurt, but at the same time I feel so much worse because of the huge dent in the pocket it will cause. I'm alive to pay for it, right? I guess I should be thankful for that!









Oh, the Porsche is mine and my bf's...I wish I got paid enough to buy one on my own! :lol: 

But just when things start going right, something crappy has to happen to me...I feel like a pathetic victim.









~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 22 2004, 11:27 AM
> *and tell your boyfriend to shut up.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I did and it did! :lol: 

~Elegant


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since it was an accident, won't your insurance cover it after the deductible? Or would it make your premium go up too much?

I thought the same thing - a teacher with a Porche? Not in North Carolina!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 22 2004, 11:35 AM
> *Since it was an accident, won't your insurance cover it after the deductible? Or would it make your premium go up too much?
> 
> I thought the same thing - a teacher with a Porche? Not in North Carolina!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24925*


[/QUOTE]
I think it would make my premium go up...and it is already REALLY high









~Elegant


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Just out of curiosity...what type of Porsche do you have? With all that beautiful weather, I'm thinking ragtop!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pippinsmom_@Dec 22 2004, 11:59 AM
> *Just out of curiosity...what type of Porsche do you have?  With all that beautiful weather, I'm thinking ragtop!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I love convertibles, but no, it's a hardtop Carrera 911, ocean blue (with red paint on the lower front passenger bumper with radiator fluid dripping out of it!)









So sad.

~Elegant


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

You're ok-that's what matters most. 

I'd have insurance pay for it-how much could the premium go up? In addition to maybe they could investigate, and something could have been wrong with your steering column.

I'm just very thankful that you're in one piece!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 22 2004, 12:30 PM
> *I'm just very thankful that you're in one piece!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24937*


[/QUOTE]
Thank you









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Here's what I learned on Oprah...Are you gonna stress about this 6 mos. later? If not, get over it, now







! We drive like EVERYDAY! It's just bound to happen. I know it's an even bigger OUCHIE b/c it's a porshe(Is it true that ppl who who owns a Porshe, are the only ones that pronounces the "e" in Porshe?). Anyway, You really didn't like it THAT much, right? You really wanted a convertible







. This may be a sign! LOL.
Anyway, it has already happened. The worst part is over. It's all downhill from here. Don't sweat it. It was an accident and noone's hurt. You gotta be greatful for that. 
And, I'm also glad that you guys are alright. We're all happy that you're alright!







Now, lets have a great Christmas and get wasted on New yrs!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 22 2004, 03:05 PM
> *Now, lets have a great Christmas and get wasted on New yrs!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I would go with the insurance too. Your premium is not going to go up by $10,000 so use it...that's what it's there for.

I'm glad to know you're ok and that's what really matters.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

That totally sucks.. I'm glad you are okay though!


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

Dont feel bed.... when i got my car (my fisrt car...) i had an accident a week after!!! 

I was pretty mad at myself. TOTAL LOSS- thank god my insurance paid for it
















My insurance went up only by 440 a month. It stays on your history for 3 years-i believe..? 

I think its good...after all they had to pay $49,000









Im glad youre ok!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I doubt that your premiums would go up more than what you'll have to pay for the repair. Plus, it might cost more than you think once they start the job. How awful ARE your premiums? I drive a 2002 BMW 5 series and mine aren't that bad. Of course we have 4 cars and 2 of the drivers are under 26 so the total insurance is another whole story.


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

I spend waaaaaaay too much time under cars... Oh and I'm a teacher an drive a 98Trans Am Convertible..

Anyway.. Is your radiator made out of gold? there's no way that this should cost you 10000.

I wish you the best of luck with all this. Also, did you check with other body shops? Atleast in WV you have the right to have anyone fix your car even if your insurance is covering it.

I feel for your poor porsche.. Do you let your malt ride in it?










Anyway, Good luck, and don't let it ruin your Christmas.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

omg! I just typed this whole story about my car accident that happened recently... and now its gone!!!!!!!!! it said that page wouldnt appear or whatever that warning is!







GRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
Anyway... I feel your pain! Try to enjoy the Holidays! (I know its hard... it stressed me out with my car!)


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Estimate - $3300!!!!!









So sad. I damaged the air conditioner condenser, the bracket for the spare tire (the front of the car is the trunk, the engine is in the back). 

Merry Christmas to me.









~Elegant :new_Eyecrazy:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, wow you had a crazy day! That is an awful high estimate, poor girl







. Thankgoodness you are alright though, no amount of money can replace a life


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm very glad that your okay!! Sorry to hear about what happened! I know the whole situation sucks but at least the accident wasn't w/another driver! It would of been more of a headache!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 22 2004, 10:22 PM
> *Estimate - $3300!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


$3300 is better than the 10,000 you were thinking, right? That is what insurance is for though. It will suck that your premiums will go up. My hubby hit a deer last year and did like 4000$ damage to his ten year old Explorer







....our premiums went up b/c of it...but not alot. It doesn't seem fair when it is a DEER that you really can't help. 

So, on a lighter note, how was that Starbucks coffee? Ha ha..or did it get spilled everywhere? That would double suck to have lost the coffee too!!!! J/K....my mom had a car accident once with a cup of coffee and it spilled all into the dashboard...she was driving my grandparents cadillac...and whatever happened with the coffee shorted out the computer in the dash and stuff...it cost WAY more b/c of the coffee than if she had not had it in her hand







.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

hey im so sorry that happened, im glad in a way that u didnt hit another car and got more damage, 

its only been one year and a half since i started driving and all the accidents i had was caused bymyself, like backing out from the parkinglot and hit the side and my side mirror broke off, or i dented my car while i was u-turning and bumped into a pole etc.

but i did slightly hit another bmw while i was backing out from the school parking lot and she got a tiny winy dent that was smaller than my fingernail, but she got an estimate of $300 !!! but then she never called me back for the money i should be paying her..werid...maybe she'll call me later or something

anyway, im happy that u didnt hit another car or anything, u just feel awful about urself..

so does that mean Chanel gets no more greenies??


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh man, I now kinda know how you feel.. because of the crappy weather here, my husband got into a fender bender yesterday.







And he hit the other guy who now is saying he's got all this damage to his car and blah blah blah. What a pain in the butt!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Dec 23 2004, 07:42 AM
> *So, on a lighter note, how was that Starbucks coffee? Ha ha..or did it get spilled everywhere? That would double suck to have lost the coffee too!!!! J/K....my mom had a car accident once with a cup of coffee and it spilled all into the dashboard...she was driving my grandparents cadillac...and whatever happened with the coffee shorted out the computer in the dash and stuff...it cost WAY more b/c of the coffee than if she had not had it in her hand
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Way to go on making her feel better! LOL


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Dec 23 2004, 01:01 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go on making her feel better! LOL
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25143
[/B][/QUOTE]









I tried to lighten it up...







All in love...he he...


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I spoke to the dealership who is fixing the car for me and they estimated it as $3300. I get a phone call today with the guy from the body shop they are using, and he asked me if I was using insurance to cover it and I said no because of my premiums, and he said he was going to look at the car tomorrow and pull off the bumper because he has seen things like this with other Porsche's and it may cost even $4000 more! What the heck? I'll get his estimate, then I am going to get another estimate. jerk offs.

I am starting to get into a serious depression right now. I hate life really bad. I thought I was going to have a good two weeks off from work and not have to stress about anything but my projects for college and getting through the year and finding a principals job. Now I'm paying for a rental for about $45 a day and everything. I hate everything right now.

I appreciate the lighten up stuff though. It's not working, and I don't think anything will work, I just want all of this crap to end. I have house, car, old school loans, new outrageous school loans, and credit cards to pay off...now this crap. I'm stressed out, hate my life, my vacation feels dreary, and I just want to...I don't know. I just want all of this stuff to be over with.

And about the whole Oprah and will I be stressing out about this in 6 months, yup, I will, because that is a huge debt to pay. I don't have that cash. to be throwing away. I feel stupid for even having the accident, and no I was on my way to get the coffee.
Ugh.

I hate everything right now. Life sucks. I thought I felt bad buying a $2000 dog!









I don't mean to depress anyone, or sound pathetic, but I guess I am right now.

~Elegant


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 23 2004, 05:17 PM
> *Well, I spoke to the dealership who is fixing the car for me and they estimated it as $3300.   I get a phone call today with the guy from the body shop they are using, and he asked me if I was using insurance to cover it and I said no because of my premiums, and he said he was going to look at the car tomorrow and pull off the bumper because he has seen things like this with other Porsche's and it may cost even $4000 more!  What the heck?  I'll get his estimate, then I am going to get another estimate.  jerk offs.
> 
> I am starting to get into a serious depression right now.  I hate life really bad.  I thought I was going to have a good two weeks off from work and not have to stress about anything but my projects for college and getting through the year and finding a principals job.  Now I'm paying for a rental for about $45 a day and everything.  I hate everything right now.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Elegant, I can understand how overwhelmed you are. This was not the holiday you were expecting and it sure is a bummer. I bet you have that sort of sick feeling in your stomach... like things aren't the way they were supposed to be. 

I'm a problem solver and can't help buy try to find solutions... just a quirk I have.... So....... How about this: Call your insurance agent and tell him/her about the accident (or inquire hypothetically). He/she doesn't have to formally file any reports yet. Just ask him/her how much your premiums would go up if they paid for the repairs. Then you will have the actual numbers to work with.

Also, if you end up filing with them, they will likely have an "adjuster" take charge of things to make sure too much $ isn't charged for the repairs. Also, your policy probably includes providing you with a rental car while your car isn't drivable. 

Once you have the increase in insurance amount and the total repair charge, you can do the math to see which way is truly to your financial benefit and you can make an informed decision.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope I don't sound rude, and I hope I don't sound like I'm lecturing you. But seriously...You're not going anywhere anytime soon so try to let the pain and stress pass. It just doesn't change anything. The debt will still be there whether you're happy or not. You know you will get by. It's Christmas soon. It only comes once a yr. You only have like what? 1 and a half weeks of vacation left? You have Channel! Go spend time w/that cutie pie. She'll make you feel better instantly! Go get you some nasty spiked egg nog for Christmas and get wasted on New Years!

Seriously, I hope you feel better. Take care. Have a great Christmas.


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Elegant--I'm sorry to hear about all your stress!! I can relate to how you feel when everything happens all at the same time financially! I stress out & worry all the time! I know its alot of money and I know its easier to say than do but think about how it could of been worse like you getting hurt or being in an accident w/another driver... Also, not to sound corny at least you have a house to make payments on, you have a car (and its a Porsche!!), and even though you have new loans to worry about, you were able to go to school, you have a job and you were able to buy a $2000. dog! I guess what i'm trying to say is that your life doesn't suck too bad right? Its kinda hectic right now but it won't last forever and it'll pass.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopychan_@Dec 23 2004, 05:54 PM
> *Elegant--I'm sorry to hear about all your stress!! I can relate to how you feel when everything happens all at the same time financially! I stress out & worry all the time! I know its alot of money and I know its easier to say than do but think about how it could of been worse like you getting hurt or being in an accident w/another driver... Also, not to sound corny at least you have a house to make payments on, you have a car (and its a Porsche!!), and even though you have new loans to worry about, you were able to go to school, you have a job and you were able to buy a $2000. dog! I guess what i'm trying to say is that your life doesn't suck too bad right? Its kinda hectic right now but it won't last forever and it'll pass.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah! Listen to what she says and lets get wasted!


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah! Listen to what she says and lets get wasted!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25199
[/QUOTE]

:lol: Cheers everyone!! Why wait until to new years eve to get wasted?!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

At least you dont look like this:


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 23 2004, 07:39 PM
> *At least you dont look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
You got me there! :lol:






















Thanks guys.

~Elegant


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

Life would really suck no matter what if you looked like that!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

K- here is a bright thought too...I am TRYING(although I can't top the picture of Jay!







)....you could at least savor the fact that all this happened while you were OUT of school instead of on top of daily school stress too....my hubby's transmission went out on Monday, and that has been my picker-upper(not the transmission, but being out of school-misplaced modifier there)...we didn't have the money to fix it-had to borrow it until tax returns come back-but at least I didn't HAVE to go anywhere, and I didn't have to deal with junior high attitude and cranky teachers for two weeks! I was really depressed for a few days, but then I realized..."what am I gonna do about it?" So, I tried to find SOME positive aspect, like most of Christmas was already bought and paid for, more quality time with the kids and Brinkley if I was stranded in the house, no junior high kids/lesson plans etc. for two weeks. It helped!
Good luck girl!!!! It is Christmas Eve!!! Enjoy the holidays!!!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 23 2004, 09:39 PM
> *At least you dont look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







LOL


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 23 2004, 09:39 PM
> *At least you dont look like this:
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]














This picture never ceases to make me laugh!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Just got the REAL estimate today...$4500!!! And I have to pay $45 myself a day for the rental I am using (it is now up to $240 including today, and will take 5-6 days to finish). Fa la la la la, la la la la!







I know...quit the b**ching...









You guys...I'm feeling sorry for myself again...









~Elegant


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

At least you dont look like.....you know!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

What kind of rental do you have...?? I hated my rental.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Dec 28 2004, 07:39 PM
> *Just got the REAL estimate today...$4500!!!  And I have to pay $45 myself a day for the rental I am using (it is now up to $240 including today, and will take 5-6 days to finish).  Fa la la la la, la la la la!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is ok...I will feel sorry for you too...I bet my mommy mobile dodge caravan wouldn't have cost that much!







Just Kidding...I know...what a GREAT friend I am huh....







Love ya!!!! It will be ok...it is JUST a car...JUST money....YOU are alive and well...that is the good part!!!








b**ch all you want...that is what we are here for!!!!! I would look for some new car insurance when you can...the rental being paid in your policy is SO nice!!!!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 28 2004, 05:39 PM
> *What kind of rental do you have...?? I hated my rental.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25916*


[/QUOTE]
2004 Audi - not bad at $30 a day plus $15 insurance

~Elegant


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant+Dec 28 2004, 11:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2004 Audi - not bad at $30 a day plus $15 insurance

~Elegant
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=25963
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL-that is a NICE rental...my insurance will pay for the closest rental place, which is a used car lot here in town that rents out the pieces of crap from the back of the lot. The last time I had to rent one, I ended up taking it back because I didn't feel like it would even make it to work and back at the time. He traded it for an almost equal piece of crap...ha ha...but, I didn't have to pay for it, and at least I had wheels, which is more than I can say for the last two weeks with the truck in the transmission shop!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Oh, I had a 2002 Audi, then bought the Porsche, sold the Audi earlier this year.

Final estimate on damages as of today: $4400.

I hate life right now.









~Elegant


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Well, I just got my car back Friday afternoon at 5pm. Here's the financial damage!

$4356.93 for repairing/replacing/labor costs
$639 for the rental car I had to use.

Lovely, isn't it?

~Elegant


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elegant_@Jan 9 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Well, I just got my car back Friday afternoon at 5pm.  Here's the financial damage!
> 
> $4356.93 for repairing/replacing/labor costs
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Ouch that is quite a chunk, at least you have your car back.


----------

